# Brittany Ferries, a word of warning.



## spigot (Feb 11, 2018)

Anyone intending to tell porkies about the length of their van should think again.

Brittany Ferries are now accessing the maker’s spec for the year from the reg No.

I booked my van in at under 5mtrs but they said it was over, the difference being the rear step, which I removed as I always carry a couple of sockets for this purpose, especially for the Scottish islands ferries.

BF measured the van at the port (sans rear step) & it was under 5mtrs, saving myself £35 for 5mins work.


----------



## witzend (Feb 11, 2018)

I,ve never had a query on lenght before but they did question it in Dec she appeared to be looking above the van and the position of the front then asked the length this was at Plymouth


----------



## vwalan (Feb 11, 2018)

witzend said:


> I,ve never had a query on lenght before but they did question it in Dec she appeared to be looking above the van and the position of the front then asked the length this was at Plymouth



i get measured every year. i book 11 mtrs . together truck and trailer . as car and caravan . 
but when they measure its only 10mtrs . 
always surprises them . 
mind one in santander says she does it just to frighten any one thats cheating . she as measured it loads times . always happy and smiling . 
daft bit is its cheaper than my mates motor home thats 3mtrs shorter. cars and caravans are cheaper than m,homes .


----------



## Wully (Feb 11, 2018)

That’s why I used tunnel last year my vans 9meter and is the same price as vw transporter. tunnel only charge for camper never ask anywhere how long van is so for me always cheaper on tunnel and you can have upto 9 passengers at no extra cost.


----------



## Mul (Feb 11, 2018)

I can never understand why folks think its ok to under declare ? 

Would the same folks nick the ferry company car or salt cellars ? No difference IMHO.


----------



## vwalan (Feb 11, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> That’s why I used tunnel last year my vans 9meter and is the same price as vw transporter. tunnel only charge for camper never ask anywhere how long van is so for me always cheaper on tunnel and you can have upto 9 passengers at no extra cost.



i only live 30 mls from plymouth . its almost 350 to the tunnel. 
i can get on ferry one day and in 20hrs be in spain . ideal. 
mind sometimes i have to go portsmouth . not ideal. 
but to drive to the tunnel then thjrough france and back etc i find ferry to spain lovely . 
i did used to go roscoff and drive through france but for years now straight to spain . nice and easy.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 11, 2018)

vwalan said:


> i only live 30 mls from plymouth . its almost 350 to the tunnel.
> i can get on ferry one day and in 20hrs be in spain . ideal.
> mind sometimes i have to go portsmouth . not ideal.
> but to drive to the tunnel then thjrough france and back etc i find ferry to spain lovely .
> i did used to go roscoff and drive through france but for years now straight to spain . nice and easy.



how much was the ferry from portsmouth to santander Alan?


----------



## vwalan (Feb 11, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> how much was the ferry from portsmouth to santander Alan?



varies depends on time of year 
this year 279.30+10quid for a seat. coming back to plymouth is actually the same . 
but i am a travel club member . 
i always try to get the pont aven boat then i dont need a cabin just pay for a seat. 
usually going in november reduces it to about 425 quid .total.


----------



## oppy (Feb 11, 2018)

Booked 13th Feb to Caen from Portsmouth-----------------£98 with cabin on the 14-45 boat with a 5.77 mtr 'van


----------



## spigot (Feb 11, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> That’s why I used tunnel last year my vans 9meter and is the same price as vw transporter. tunnel only charge for camper never ask anywhere how long van is so for me always cheaper on tunnel and you can have upto 9 passengers at no extra cost.



Always thought that was unfair, to take my little camper through the tunnel costs the same as a bloody great Concorde Liner.


----------



## witzend (Feb 11, 2018)

Like Alan I,m within 40 mls of Plymouth so tunnel would have to be free to even get considered. We sailed to Santander in Dec for the first time and won,t be driving thru France in winter again. For price you really need to check their web site as a day can make a difference


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 11, 2018)

vwalan said:


> varies depends on time of year
> this year 279.30+10quid for a seat. coming back to plymouth is actually the same .
> but i am a travel club member .
> i always try to get the pont aven boat then i dont need a cabin just pay for a seat.
> usually going in november reduces it to about 425 quid .total.



I went in february(Portsmouth-Santander),7m van with a pet friendly cabin and it came to nearly a grand.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 12, 2018)

*Up to 9 people*



Looser cruiser said:


> That’s why I used tunnel last year my vans 9meter and is the same price as vw transporter. tunnel only charge for camper never ask anywhere how long van is so for me always cheaper on tunnel and you can have upto 9 passengers at no extra cost.



So 2 on the way out ...How many on the way back


:lol-049::danger:


Not wishing to trivialise a serious problem


----------



## vwalan (Feb 12, 2018)

wakk44 said:


> I went in february(Portsmouth-Santander),7m van with a pet friendly cabin and it came to nearly a grand.



you do have to play around with dates etc . i normally go in november come back april . 
like i said pont aven ,then no cabin . used to be about 30 quid for a kennel each way for my dog but havnt got one these days . only me . 
but again car /caravan allow 11mtrs as there shortest length. i,m in there . but do have to pay extra for height . 
my mini artic is actually only 9inches longer than a mazda bongo pulling a 12 ft caravan i had here. the overlap makes a good difference.
but go later in the summer and yes things go berserk price wise.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 12, 2018)

oppy said:


> Booked 13th Feb to Caen from Portsmouth-----------------£98 with cabin on the 14-45 boat with a 5.77 mtr 'van



Oh dear.
Keep us posted on your whereabouts...
I'm getting too old for sudden shocks.:scared:


----------



## oppy (Feb 12, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> Oh dear.
> Keep us posted on your whereabouts...
> I'm getting too old for sudden shocks.:scared:



Oh, that's not fair 
Ok, the oppytinery--------------------Landivy for a few nights using a friends place, then off to Giverney (cos' Sue loves the place) for a couple of nights and then over to Albert and the cemetery at Poziers to commemorate the 100th anniversary of Sue's granddad being killed in the 2nd battle of the Somme. That's all thats planned. Then we are off in search of some sun and will stay away until either the money runs out or we are close to killing one another, no fixed itinerary, although there are a few places that we would like to visit. But I promise from the heart of my bottom to do my best to avoid you, I to am much too old for shocks :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 12, 2018)

oppy said:


> Oh, that's not fair
> Ok, the oppytinery--------------------Landivy for a few nights using a friends place, then off to Giverney (cos' Sue loves the place) for a couple of nights and then over to Albert and the cemetery at Poziers to commemorate the 100th anniversary of Sue's granddad being killed in the 2nd battle of the Somme. That's all thats planned. Then we are off in search of some sun and will stay away until either the money runs out or we are close to killing one another, no fixed itinerary, although there are a few places that we would like to visit. But I promise from the heart of my bottom to do my best to avoid you, I to am much too old for shocks :lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:



Thanks for the warning, Peter. 
.

We think you are  very brave and strong minded  to be visiting the battlefields in deep winter. We did  Albert, Cambrai and the Friday night at Menem Gate, Ypres... A must do if you can make it. It was a wet, cold October and made us mindful of the conditions that those poor, innocent young men had to endure, even when not in the trenches.

If the money doesn't run out, and you don't have a domestic, We hope you do get some sun.

Just let us know if you're approaching the East Algarve. We have had a number of bad influences down here, more to come, and may have to do a runner.

Safe journey, only pleasant adventures.


----------



## witzend (Feb 12, 2018)

off to Giverney (cos' Sue loves the place)

There's a good vintage stationary engine museum just up the road from the garden entrance free admission whether it's open out of season I'm not sure but a good place to pass a hr while she's in the gardens


----------



## spigot (Feb 13, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> So 2 on the way out ...How many on the way back
> 
> 
> :lol-049::danger:
> ...



You shoe-horn seven illegal immigrants into the shower at a grand a head.


----------

